# اللهجة الليبية: عقبة الداير



## Haskol

ماذا معنى هذا المصطلح؟ سمعته من صديق من اصول ليبية, ولكن حتى هو لا يعرف معناه بالضبط.


----------



## Bakr

وجدت هذا الشرح :ـ


> العقبة لدايرهذه الجملة نقولها في ليبيا عند المعايدة [أي التهنئة بالعيد] وتعني ان شاء الله تدور السنين وانتم بالف خير


http://www.canaryfans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=17400
http://www.canaryfans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=17400

وهناك أغنية ليبية على اليوتيوب بعنوان "اغنية العيد العقبة لداير"ـ


----------



## Haskol

قد مرت فترة طويلة ولكن شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة يا بكر


----------

